# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Advantage of Oracle database over SAP

## Geek_Guest

What is SAP DATABASE?
Why most of the SAP Customers are using Oracle Database?
What are the advantages of Oracle database over SAP Database?

Thanks in Advance.

*Question asked by visitor Usha*

----------


## pgraj

i don't think that sap has any database of its own.sap uses oracle database

raj

----------


## ushabonthu

Hi

 SAP has its own database. It is nothing but SAP DB. Now a days it is called as Max DB.

----------


## dakshu

hi...
SAP MaxDB is the dbms developed and supported by SAP AG. It is available for ms windows,linux,unix.Today more than 13,000 SAP customers run SAP MaxDB and SAP liveCache installations, proving SAP MaxDB's reliability, scalability and availability for configurations of all sizes.

----------

